# Gravel or sand? Or marbles?



## LittleNibbles93

Earlier today I got fussed at by someone (not from this site that I know of) for keeping my betta in a 1 gallon critter keeper, for having a plastic plant, and for having gravel in the keeper.
They said a bare bottom, and either silk or java moss is a must, no options.

This got me rather mad, they jumped on me in a way that seemed really rude, I think there are nicer ways of telling people how to properly care for a betta. 

I don't like looking at bare bottom aquariums, its a pet-peeve of mine. I like nicely decorated aquariums.

But, it did make me wonder, how many people use sand, gravel, or marbles? I've always used gravel, with all my fish experience. I'm am interested in sand, but I see it as a hassle, but for my sweet little Cici, its worth it.

And just for the record, Cici is quite happy in her 1 gallon critter keeper, the plastic plant hasn't harmed her at all, she enjoys swimming around, and is always eager for food, and I keep her water clean. Her color has also improved since I brought her home, I had no idea just how orange and red she was! (she was peach and orangey red when I got her, now she's a vivid orange and dark red fins)

Anyway, getting off topic here.

Whats better in all of your opinions? Sand? Gravel? Or other stuff?
I plan and hope to make a 10 gal for Cici, and start a sorority with it (if I do this, I won't put her in it until I get other females.)

Note: And about the plastic plant bit, I'm getting silk plants the next time I go out.


----------



## SmokeNLark

Don't listen to that person. Most of that was wrong info. Yes, I would prefer to see bettas in 2.5 gallons and up, but even I have a 1.5 and a 2 gallon. One is even happy in his little 1 gallon, he gets stressed in anything bigger. As long as the water is changed often, I see no problem with a 1 gallon. .5's are a no for me it unless it's temporary.

Plastic plants are also fin as long as they're not sharp. Take some pantyhose, run it over the plant, if it snags, it can rip fins. If not, it's fine. I have some plastic plants in a few of my tanks.

I don't see any problem with gravel at all. It's in all my tanks. I know most people on here use it. I personally don't like the look of bare bottom tanks either, but people use them because it makes it much easier to clean. Sand is so pretty, and I'd love to use it, but it seems like it's more trouble than its worth. I also don't really like the look of marbles, but to each his own. 

You sound like you're taking care of your betta well, and don't let that person get to you.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

1 gallon is an ok temporary home for a betta,but isn't a good long term choice.
However, as long as it is heated and you can keep up with water changes it should be ok temporarily. I don't think it really matters if you have sand,gravel, or marbles in the critter keeper.I have my fish batman (temporary) living in a heated 1 gallon critter keeper, until I can find a 15-20 gallon on craigslist or yard sale around here.His critter keeper has a little bit of gravel in there, but just enough to hold the plant in place. I do 100% water changes daily on his 1 gallon critter keeper and he has 1 live plant in there for now.
I think sand would be a hassle in a small critter keeper because the frequent water changes would make the water cloudy. I prefer sand in bigger tanks though, I find it easier to keep clean... I have sand in my 5 gallon tank with Cleo.


----------



## tsoto80

A lot of people do have their opinions and do like to jump on people. Most people have their heart in the right place but they assume things too fast and get people upset. I have gravel in all my tanks in my divided tank I have silk plants and I have plastic with my sorority and 5 gallon. the plastic have not damaged them. As far as sand goes its pretty but seems to be time consuming. I want something simple. I also do not like a bare tank bottom. Think about breeders. They dont have all their bettas in 2.5 gallons plus. long as bettas are in maintained water I personally dont see the problem


----------



## naturegirl243

I think a 1 gal. is fine yeah I like too see them in atleast 2 gal and all of mine are in 5 gal. which is alot of tanks lol.I have gravel in all my tanks and I use all kinds of plastic plants.Some people will do anything for confontation,I don't like bare bottom tanks and my fish don't really like them either.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Thanks to you all, I feel alot better about it, and no longer feel mad. 
I've decided to keep with the gravel.


----------



## dramaqueen

Let me guess... the forum was UB? You can use gravel, sand or marbles, whatever you prefer. Plastic plants do have a tendency to have edges that can harm bettas' fins but there are some that are soft enough. I use some in my critter keepers with no problem. A 1 gallon is fine until you can upgrade, as long as the water changes are kept up with. People can be so rude!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Yeah I wouldn't listen. Gravel I think is a lot better. As long as your fish is happy and healthy then don't pay that one person no mind. 

People can be really rude.


----------



## Fermin

I use EcoComplete substrate for my planted 10g tank. I need to put another layer down because my kuhlis have been digging up my Micro Swords lol.


----------



## PeggyJ

How do you keep sand clean? Just curious.. I would think it would come out with a traditional vacuum?

Oh... by the way, when people are rude they are usually insecure and aren't really trying to help. They are trying to make themselves look good and want people to think they are "experts". You find them everywhere.. they're usually snobs.


----------



## cadi731

I've used gravel since I first got my betta, but I've had bad experiences with it. I don't know if I just didn't clean it enough, or what, but every time I cleaned his tank and put the gravel back in, the tank was foggy the next day. I switched to marbles, because I figured they'd be easier to clean, and so far, it's not foggy. I've had them for a couple days now.

To be honest, though, I wouldn't try sand. It may look pretty, but I think it would be a real pain to take out and put back in when you clean the tank.


----------



## TaylorW

I'm one of the few bare-bottom people it seems  I had gravel, but since I live in a dorm with one bathroom for the whole floor, I would have to carry the heavy tank down the hall to the bathroom. And it was a pain to get the poo and food out of the gravel.

So I'm bare bottom tank person for convince purposes. But I am considering painting the glass bottom blue or black!


----------



## Cravenne

Some people like to talk, or type, just to try and prove how smart they are. They respond to a simple question with a list of 15 things that you need to purchase, or what you're doing wrong. They are everywhere...including this site.
Idiots.

In any case..I use gravel. I used to have planted tanks using eco-complete, but I really prefer the gravel. 
I have one boy in a small tank..under 2. I tossed a handful of gravel in from a larger tank and a few small pebbles. 
I'd say that for larger tanks, I prefer gravel but small tanks that need frequent 100% changes, I like the bare or 'marbles' bottom...purely for ease of cleaning.
Also..
I planted a few small crypts in little terra cotta pots( from the dollar store). I have those in the small tank to offer hidey places and leaves to rest on. You just remove the whole pot for cleaning! it's great.


----------



## dramaqueen

I sure hope I'm not one of them. :-? I used to have gravel but it made a mess, or rather, I made a mess with it. lol I have bare bottomed tanks because they're easier to clean. To each his own.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

I voted gravel cause thats what i use in my 3 and my 2 and a half gallon tanks. But its kinda borring. (Picture shown, kinda dark sorry)

I have this big thing of bright marbels i wanna put in the 5 gallon im gonna get but i dont know if its safe (Picture shown, it would be kool)
Would those marbels be safe in a fish tank? (ya, id clean em up)


----------



## kgplucker

I use a mixture of marbles and gravel in one tank. All blues and whites. I like the marbles but needed the gravel to help hold down the plants. Ended up liking the way it looks! My other 2 tanks have gravel. I also do not like the way a bare bottom tank looks. I used sand when I was into reefkeeping, not interested in using that for freshwater. I tried using live plants but really didn't know what I was doing and have gone back to silk. Sounds like your fish is happy and you are concerned about herwelfare - that's the best you can do!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

kgplucker said:


> I use a mixture of marbles and gravel in one tank. All blues and whites. I like the marbles but needed the gravel to help hold down the plants. Ended up liking the way it looks! My other 2 tanks have gravel. I also do not like the way a bare bottom tank looks. I used sand when I was into reefkeeping, not interested in using that for freshwater. I tried using live plants but really didn't know what I was doing and have gone back to silk. Sounds like your fish is happy and you are concerned about herwelfare - that's the best you can do![/QUOTE
> 
> and he.


----------

